# Yotas build thread



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I've been lurking around this site for awhile ninja status :ninja: and love the work I see with so many good ideas and advice, I decided to start my own thread, so here goes nothing 

This started as a Dallas cowboys promotion piggy bank and I stripped it, sprayed flat white slammed it on red wall tires and spare rims 







border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Crap sorry. I just started Photobucket and It gives me 4 different links to copy and I'm not sure which one to use


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Edited it for you.. You need to use the img tages.. or click the little picture frame and paste in your pictures link and it does it for you.. 


Looking good so far. like it slammed on those wheels.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nevermind I got it - back on track 
This is a diecast GTO that got a brake fluid bath and turned into my guinea pig for practicing patterns. I also through some jada toyz rims on it with an air bag setup in the trunk


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nevermind I got it - back on track 
This is a diecast GTO that got a brake fluid bath and turned into my guinea pig for practicing patterns. I also through some jada toyz rims on it with an air bag setup in the trunk
























Comments welcomed


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks phatras, yeah its confusing but hope ill get it down


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pretty cool start


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

And my bad on the double pics, ill get it....I think....
:roflmao:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

And my bad on the double pics, ill get it....I think....
:roflmao:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's my first lowrider attempt- 61 impala shortly after this pic the paint cracked under the clear so it took a dip in the pond which is cool cause now I'm planning patterns


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can go on the net to fund upcoming shows, I tried and it just gives me pics I'd ones past. Thanks


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a newer one did. I was inspired by everyone on l.I.l. to not just do box stock, and also more details. So this ended up being one if my favorites. Thanks guys! 
61 ranchero


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's an update on my WIP 61 imp
Butt scrapin nose in the air








The guts








And, after q swim in the pond 
















I gotta finish fooling and clear and its good


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that Ranchero... that is sweet....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks darkside. You're from san Diego, any suggestions in how to find out about shows?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alex the lower left coast NNL in San Diego is on Sunday August 21st... Its a really cool show and there is a pretty good turn out of vendors too...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey , I was away for awhile, family issues, but all better 
Hereafter a couple of tamiya curbside skylines I finished, the white one is jgtc style and the other is road course style


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Skylines look great!!!! Nice work on those...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> The Skylines look great!!!! Nice work on those...


X2!!! nice work homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys appreciate it, I'm gonna figure out better lighting though, cause all I have is my cell pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

What's up fellas, so I stalled out the 61 imp for now, I got inspired by minidreams awesome gel pen work, so I want to on the 61, just waiting on funds. So here's my new project, the plan is a custom lead sled, the main body being the one shot orange, the top being silver.








Here's the wheels, and of course will be receiving a wide white wall 








Question though, should I shave the body lines down the middle, or leave them?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

unless youre building a custom id leave them


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> unless youre building a custom id leave them


Agreed.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I'll leave it, thanks guys! But...... foiling is SO HARD! Especially with aluminum foil.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Make sure you shoot the lacquer first. Enamel over lacquer is ok... but lacquer over Enamel is a no no...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up darkside.
So here she is in primer, and I decided I'm gonna paint the body lines black, just to break up all the flake from the two colors. Too much shiny! I'm trying to stay from trailer queen and go more for what you would see at like a rat rod show 








And here's the two colors together, I sprayed them real quick just to,see what it looks like. Sorry about the silver, I didn't shake the can too well, like I said just wanted to see real quick, so imagine same flake, just more silver


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

alright guys, I start VBS week at church tonight, and i have a role this year-im the comic relief! I have to dress like a panda, entertain the kids, and teach them a little bit about God. Wish me luck! I might even post a pic of me up later..........Oh and anybody around el cajon, VBS is for preschool to 5th grade kids, and its 6-9 every night, free registration every night, so think of it like a free babysitter! Its really fun, the kids love it. They play games, do crafts, watch movies, sing songs, etc. our address is 523 South Johnson Avenue, El Cajon CA 92020. If the parents feel weary, you are more than welcome to hang around and check it out. We also have an adult class with our preacher during VBS as well. If any have questions, just swing by, or maybe call (619) 444-6106. Its gonna be crazy, especially tonight and tomorrow, so if no one answers, try again, cause we are def there! Hope to see some of you there! When you come, tell the registration ladies Alex sent ya! Also, I'll be trying to post updates when i can, cause this week will be crazy for me. Thanks guys!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So heres a quick update, got the first color down, first time using that brand, and I love it, there's so much flake in It! The pics dont do it justice!
















Also the VBS I mentioned, I know it was a little late notice, but we take on new children every night! Even if Thursday is your first night, for example, its ok, still free registration every night! So like I said, free babysitter!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks good man, & yeah i love that paint. the only can stuff I've had consistent good results with


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks derange! Yeah, it is definitely a jump from the .99 walmart crap, it even flows better. i might stick with this brand and krylon for awhile. and i cant remember the brands that graffiti guys use, but anyone ever use some of that? It looks interesting, just expensive...........hence me being stuck with walmart crap..........:thumbsdown:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here she is with her new top! Im gonna go with black trim and body line. I'll probably get that tomorrow....
















And here I tried again to capture the flake...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I attempted the trim with sharpie, and even though it looks alright in the pic, it looks like crap, so I'm gonna try again with the paint








And here are my whitewalls-they look like crap too. Anyone have any suggestions on how to?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here she is all trimmed up! Just need clear 
















Comments always welcomed!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgot one.....







t forgor


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

use a circle template for the white walls, i also hope you didnt paint them with testors.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Car is lookin good bro.... Always use acrylic paint for whitewalls....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, but, what's the difference, and what's wrong with the Testors?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, and any idea on how to do pinstriping?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

And one more question tonight, anybody suggest what to do with the body lines down the middle? I'm not really feeling them just black......but again, I want to stay away from too much chrome on this one.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright............so the more i look at it this morning, the more the body lines are growing on me........ :dunno: 
i still think something subtle alongside the black, maybe some simple pinstripe?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I know how some of you feel about diecast, but I like em, and heres some I've collected over the years...The Import crew














My older crowd














The copper thunderbird in the back doubles as a piggy bank, my mom in law thought it would be a "cute" addition to my collection......


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

And since this a lowrider site....














I might juice this one, its already channeled and I have q couple of Johnson motors


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

My son saw me setting up for the photo shoot, so now he wants to show you his car


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

A little something I did with my club name, bored this morning


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

I like it :thumbsup:



rollin yota28 said:


> A little something I did with my club name, bored this morning



And the reason you don't want to use testors on your whitewalls, it'll never dry on the vinyl tires if you use the enamel paint.. I've used testors acrylic on my tires just fine, but stay away from the enamel


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Screwin around with some color


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks sleepy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sup Alex


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

whats up James? nothin much here, getting used to being home all day with 2 kids, which sucks, cause my models take a backseat. and Dont get me wrong, i love my children more than anything, but theyre a handful and my models are my release, but havent too much time, ya dig? ill eventually adjust, maybe........ :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a small update, doing whitewalls, and I took everyone's advice and went with a spray. Went a lot better so far







Now just gotta black out the rims and done with wheels


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Doing up the chassis, just gonna hand paint the exhaust and fuel tank, easier than all the stress of taping it off







And OMG, somebody warn me next time, that painting whitewalls suck!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Update on the 56 tried my hand at pinstriping





















And heres the finished wheels, some rough spots, but they tuck under nicely


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That 56 is gonna look cool, i like the tires! You got some cool builds, cant wait to see the 56 done!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice pinstriping man! the ww's came out cool too. that ride is gonna be dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rollin yota28 said:


> Thanks derange! Yeah, it is definitely a jump from the .99 walmart crap, it even flows better. i might stick with this brand and krylon for awhile. and i cant remember the brands that graffiti guys use, but anyone ever use some of that? It looks interesting, just expensive...........hence me being stuck with walmart crap..........:thumbsdown:


u talking about Montana?? haven't tried that. not a bad idea though. Most guys I know just use Rusto for graf cuz that Montana runs like $7 or more for a can, but hell 2 of those little testors cans cost more than that. I may c if I know someone that has one i can try out.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dig and D LO, thanks guys appreciate it! Yeah dig, I think its Montana, eventually I'll get a can when I get money to spend that my wife won't yell at me for.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice pinstriping and i like that cameo truck


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> u talking about *Montana*?? haven't tried that. not a bad idea though. Most guys I know just use Rusto for graf cuz that Montana runs like $7 or more for a can, but hell 2 of those little testors cans cost more than that. I may c if I know someone that has one i can try out.


Montana is the shit when it comes to spraybombs. most taggers i know use rustoleum too but krylon got some bad ass shades now.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I agree about krylon. They're a pretty good all around paint. And thanks for the compliment kykustoms, yeah that cameo wad interesting to start with


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dig and D LO, thanks guys appreciate it! Yeah dig, I think its Montana, eventually I'll get a can when I get money to spend that my wife won't yell at me for.....


 Hahaa.. Yeah my wife be trippin sometimes when she finds my rcpts from the hobby stores. Don't know why I can't ever seem to throw those away. Let it be a rcpt I actually intend to save n it disappears.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol! Yeah I just read that to my wife, she laughed cause I have the same problem!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got her shiny! Clear coats done














And now the innards


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Got her shiny! Clear coats done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blacked out trim looks good with the body colors! different, but good:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks bro, yeah at first i was a little worried about it, but, it grew on me!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That is coming out great dude. Interesting choice for interior paint too.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks man, the seats are probably gonna get some cloth on it too, just gotta see what it looks like! A pair of my old pajama pants ripped, so ill see.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's the engine for the belair


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey fellas, check out my surprise gift from my wife! Isn't she great?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's the interior, did the tops of the seats metallic copper to break up the flat. Also cut up some old pj's for the seats


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Here's the interior, did the tops of the seats metallic copper to break up the flat. Also cut up some old pj's for the seats


im diggin the guts YOTA... i just cant figure out the yellow you are using?! i noticed it on the engine, but there is no yellow on the body?! not hating at all bro, just asking i guess, where the yellow came in?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, no worries Hock, the yellow is on the rims. And nobody moves forward without a little advice and constructive criticism here and there, so like I said, no worries mate!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, theres also yellow in the pinstriping, didn't know if you can really tell in the pics or not


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Oh, theres also yellow in the pinstriping, didn't know if you can really tell in the pics or not


:banghead: my bad bro, i forgot about the yellow you did on the wheels! and no i didnt notice it in the pinstripe til now! keep goin, your almost finished!! LOL at least your building!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tryin to at least....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

All done with the Impala vert!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I had a hold up on the belair, I was being a baby on the front suspension, but I decided screw it, learn from doing right? I'm gonna make my own for the first time


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lets get it done!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

a little something i drew up for idea, gonna put it in the front of a hat for the upcoming show, gotta rep my club somehow!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Great work on that 61. I like that color scheme. The Bel Air seats came out cool too.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's another i did


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h]so i finally got a little work done with the suspension, its a parts tree from a mouse trap game, paper clip, and the stem from a plastic q-tip, its moveable if the clip will move without the stem moving, but its my first time, i guess its why it made me stall out on building, but waiting for glue to dry, then the other side!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

rollin yota28 said:


> Got her shiny! Clear coats done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 paint job looking good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So from now on, I'll be posting finished builds in here. My progress will be posted in club drag lo's thread.
I finished this belair awhile ago, was just lazy.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good for a first time! now that you got an idea for the geometry involved, every one you do from now on will get better and better. steer away from paperclips, they have flat spots. instead get 1/16 piano wire or brass rod. and aluminum tubing works much better than plastic. but you'll learn all this as you go.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great,piano wire works good for that!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

sinicle said:


> thats good for a first time! now that you got an idea for the geometry involved, every one you do from now on will get better and better. steer away from paperclips, they have flat spots. instead get 1/16 piano wire or brass rod. and aluminum tubing works much better than plastic. but you'll learn all this as you go.


Thanks man, yeah I'll keep that in mind. I just had those lying around in the house so I figured good practice I guess


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

that 56 looks bad ass bro and that 61 is clean!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

rollin yota28 said:


>


Dude I like that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Some clean builds in here brother, keep doin what ya doin.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks great,piano wire works good for that!


yeah I'll have to check it out


Woods said:


> that 56 looks bad ass bro and that 61 is clean!!





halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I like that.


thanks guys!


SlammdSonoma said:


> Some clean builds in here brother, keep doin what ya doin.


just trying to earn the drag lo name!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ford f150


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Ford f150


I am diggin the satin black Ford, been thinking about doing it to my 1:1 Silverado since the clear coat on it is starting to oxidize real bad. hno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

F150 LOOKS GOOD YOTA


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Newest one finished








There's more in the drag lo thread
My 64 imp is pushed aside until I get some candy paint, so I started this


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonna look great:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

53 ford f100


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

cool truck! the flip front is nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice and cleeeeeen ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


sinicle said:


> cool truck! the flip front is nice!





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Nice and cleeeeeen ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> So from now on, I'll be posting finished builds in here. My progress will be posted in club drag lo's thread.[/IMG]


 so I think I had this backwards, this is my work thread after all right?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

My new project- a fujimi skyline








I don't know if I want to go low with it, or keep stock height, and what is with Japanese models and being curbside?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> My new project- a fujimi skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they like them that way and cost.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, they're usually a pretty penny, good thing I got this off Craigslist!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Small update, got paint on the body, painted rims, started interior


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, they're usually a pretty penny, good thing I got this off Craigslist!


not the bad the GTS is a nice kit too


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mock up to see how things line up








I gotta bring in the front wheels some more


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I figured out my problem with the last pattern attempt on my 64, too much silver and tape lines were too fat. So new attempt. 
Roof








And side








My plan of attack is pattern out the roof, subtle lines down the side, two tone blue on roof and the bolder blue on the rest


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good bro! That 53' Ford looks like it was fun to build. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> looking good bro! That 53' Ford looks like it was fun to build. :thumbsup:


thanks bro, and yeah fitment issues after fitment issues with it, but I alike it!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's the second pattern


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killin it man,looking great!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Patterns done


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Moving on...... i borrowed this idea from halfass kustoms, this one definitely needed something, so Im going with a rat rod theme for it, already cut out back fenders, don't know if I should keep the front clip on or off?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Its kinda hard getting 12 yr old glue apart.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool vette,man youre like me,cant seem to want to stay on one build long enough lol.At least your finishing yours,wish I could say that! BTW the 64 looking great too!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey fellas.....been a long time, sorry to disappear especially to my club. I went into depression mode caused by something my wife did-no details, but it was a divorcable action- and its crazy how fast your hobbies and likes go away with it. I'm just gonna chill and update in my thread until I hear from darkside of my fate with drag-lo w/ my absence. And with that Dr. Drew moment over with  I've eased back into this with a rod project 








And I've notched the rear and the cab, z'ed the front. Also got the whitewalls on the tires.








Oh and channeled the floorboard for the driveshaft


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Still got this one too....huh cemetery angel?! Haha


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to you're okay buildings the best medicine.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

An entry for my clubs buildoff


----------

